# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  نخوه بأم البنين عليها السلام

## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الأجر بالمصاب العظيم 
ومأجورين ومثابين

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين           لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى         المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا            أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره          ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا               بين يديكِ آملين
( تذكر الحاجه )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين           لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء           اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً           الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً           للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم          بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين          لا ترجعينا خائبين 
( تذكر الحاجه )
من كتاب قصه ام البنين 
والله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق ام البنين 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي 
لا تنسوني من دعواااااتكم 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 
غاليتي واختي عوامية صفوانيه
حوائج مقضيه بحق محمد وآل محمد
في ميزان حسناتك يالغلاااا
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بود

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين* 

*اللهم بجاه ام البنين اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يالله يالله يالله* 

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو عواميه*
*في ميزان حسناتك بأذن الله*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
دمعه طفله يتيمه
ام الحلوين
يسلموو ع التوااجد المنور صفحتي 
وقضى الله جميع حوائجكم وحوائج كل محتاج من المؤمنين والمؤمنات
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم جميع
دعواااتكم

----------


## ورد الياسمين

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

اللهم بجاه ام البنين اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين ياالله ياالله ياالله 

 يعطيك الف عافيه خيتو عواميه
في ميزان حسناتك وحوائجك مقضية ان شاء الله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## جنون الذكريات

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الأجر بالمصاب العظيم 
ومأجورين ومثابين

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
( تذكر الحاجه )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 
( تذكر الحاجه )
من كتاب قصه ام البنين 
والله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق ام البنين 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي 
لا تنسوني من دعواااااتكم_

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الأجر بالمصاب العظيم 
ومأجورين ومثابين

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
( تذكر الحاجه )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 
( تذكر الحاجه )
من كتاب قصه ام البنين 
والله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق ام البنين 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي 
لا تنسوني من دعواااااتكم 
الله يعطيكي العافيه يالغاليه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

غاليتي دمعة طفله يتيمه
غلااتووو ام الحلوين
خيتوو ورد الياسمين 
خيتوو منى قلبي 
غاليتي غناتي صفوانية وافتخر 
اشكررر مروركم الكريم في متصفحي 
نورتووا نور الله قلبكم بنور الايمااان
وقضى الله جميع حوائجم بحق محمد وآل محمد
واقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق ام البنين 
لا تنسووني من الدعااااء

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الأجر بالمصاب العظيم 
ومأجورين ومثابين

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
( تذكر الحاجه )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 
( تذكر الحاجه )
من كتاب قصه ام البنين 
والله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق ام البنين 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي 
لا تنسوني من دعواااااتكم الله يعطيكي العافيه يالغاليه

----------


## أموله

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

*اللهم بجاه ام البنين اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يالله يالله يالله* 

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو عواميه*

----------


## أموله

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

*اللهم بجاه ام البنين اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يالله يالله يالله* 

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو عواميه*

----------


## أموله

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

*اللهم بجاه ام البنين اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يالله يالله يالله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## اول دمعة

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
عظم الله لكم الأجر بالمصاب العظيم 
ومأجورين ومثابين

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
( تذكر الحاجه )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 
( تذكر الحاجه )
من كتاب قصه ام البنين 
والله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق ام البنين و بحق_ 
_ابنها قاضي الحوائج ابي الفضل العباس ساقي عطاشى كربلاء  
الله يعطيك العافيه أختي عواميه صفوانيه_ 
*والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك* 
*و دمتي بحفظ الباري عز وجل*

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

*نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## النظره البريئه

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

*اللهم بجاه ام البنين اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يالله يالله يالله* 

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو عواميه*
*في ميزان حسناتك بأذن الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

*اللهم بجاه ام البنين اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يالله يالله يالله* 

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو عواميه*
*في ميزان حسناتك بأذن الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## حساسه بزياده

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
( أنت عالمه مولاتي)
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 
( حاجتي بين يديكِ)

----------


## نبراس فاطمي

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## ارسم العشق

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

اللهم بجاه ام البنين اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين ياالله ياالله ياالله 

يعطيك الف عافيه خيتو 
في ميزان حسناتك وحوائجك مقضية ان شاء الله

----------


## أموله

*ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
**ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين*

----------


## حلاالكون

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## إستبرق

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## عاشقه مي

سلام ممكن تكتبوا لي نخوة كاملة

----------


## فرح

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

يـآآآآآآآآآآررررب ...........................

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

يـآآآآآآآآآآررررب ...........................

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 

اللهم بجاه ام البنين اقضي حوائجنا وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين يالله يالله يالله*



*الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه خيتووو*
*ومقضيه حوائجكِ بحق الطاهرة ام البنين عليها السلام*
*ماننحرم عطاءكِ*
*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
( تذكر الحاجه )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 
( تذكر الحاجه )
**
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
( تذكر الحاجه )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 
( تذكر الحاجه )

----------


## كلثمـ

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

نخوة ،، التوسل بأم البنين ( عليها السلام )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
بجاه سادات الورى المصطفى والمرتضى 
بفاطمه مولاتنا أم النجوم الزاهره
وبالسلالة الطاهره ملاذنا في الآخره
نقدم حاجاتنا بين يديكِ آملين
( تذكر الحاجه )
ننخاكِ يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين
من بين حٌراتِ النساء اختارك خير البشر 
لكيِ تكوني منبتاً الى النجوم والقمر 
حتى يكونوا عضداً للسبط في اليوم العسر 
جئنا بقلب مفعم بحقهم مستشفعين
ننخاك يا أم البنين لا ترجعينا خائبين 
( تذكر الحاجه )
من كتاب قصه ام البنين 
والله يقضي جميع حوائجكم بحق ام البنين 
سلامي مصحوب بدعائي لكم احبتي 
لا تنسوني من دعواااااتكم 
*يـا أم البنين : اسألك بالحسين الشهيد وجده وابيه والتسعة المعصومين من بنيه ان تحققي مرآدي ولا تحرميني منه بحق دم الحسين ..* 
دعواتكم بأن تنقضي حاجتي
يعطيك العافيه

----------

